# Affordable rotating fusion core for AMT's Jupiter 2



## Edward Baxter (Jul 20, 2004)

As antone who is building the movie version of the Jupiter 2 the rotating fusion core on the bottom is quite pricy to say the least! There is a company called "American Science & Surplus" that sellsa little bit of everything. If your a novice electronics buff like me your going to love there guys!They have a free catalog that has everything from LED's to Miniature DC motors that work great on making great looking nacelles on the Enterprise. Just to give you an idea how affordable they are those motors are 3 for $.99 This month they have a coaster that has a circular circuit board that rotates just like the $99.00 version for an incredible $1.75!

Take a look and I think you'll be glad you did!

Eddie B.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yer gonna need to be more specific as to where to find it... post a link if possible, they have 2 million items on that website!
AT


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Right Here:
http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=11306&cartLogFrom=Search


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

*Jupiter 2 fusion core*

Wow, thats cheap! but the good old saying you pay for what you get. I looked it up and it was some cheese drink holder runing off a couple of button batterys. If you want the real deal go to www.voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm they have the best looking fusion core on the market, its not cheap but it looks great!!!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

But with the drink holder you can put a little work into it and make it look pretty good and save alot of $$$.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Or you can go to the Craft store and search out an item called shirt lights. I bought a set a few years back after reading about them at another website. I could not afford the light units that were available for the J2 at that time (approx. 100.00)
The lights are basically a small string of wheat bulbs connected to a unit that controls the speed at which they alternately blink. I think if I ever get around to my J2 it will do the trick.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Or you can build your own system with actual light bulbs which rotate like the 4 foot SPFX model had, which allows you to remove a bulb or two to show how it looked after a few rough landings. Use a model railroad greabox (16 bucks) and some tubing (8 bucks) and 6 lights and sockets (36 bucks), and for the HO model RR gearbox a 6 buck motor. This config will work with ANY size jupiter 2 from my prototype I put in a 12 inch PL t the final version in a 2 foot Lunar Models one. It had six lights not 8 like the chaser circuits use.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow, that sounds interesting Y3, how about a picture?


----------



## roosterfish (Jul 27, 2002)

There is a guy that is selling a new version of the LIS fusion core with a starting price of $37.69. It has the option of installing on the same board the upper rotating lights. This fusion core uses ultra bright white LED and a continueously variable potentiometer to fully adjust the rotating lights speed. The lights rotate with two LEDs at a time. The fusion core doesn't have an on/off switch so a switch would simply be wired and soldered in. I ended up buying one.

As the seller wrote on the eBay







description:

_Up for bidding is 1 Jupiter 2 Lighting Effects circuit complete/built/tested and fully functional with rotational SPEED ADJUSTMENT with 32 WHITE 10,000mcd 5mm LEDS (yes 5mm, not the little wimpy 3mm) !!!, AND INCLUDES the circuit ability to add 6 SIX more LEDs for the upper dome with a rotating effect too (a certain amount of electronics skills are required including soldering and wiring)!!! The additional 6 yellow 3mm LEDs are not included (get at radio shack, simple 2v yellow 3000mcd LEDs). _

_NOTE 1: This Fusion Core was design specifically to suit the needs of a grad student of photography for their thesis/finals in photography and video. The circuit is NOT exact (because LEDs don’t light like the original Jupiter 2 prop slow-incandescent-lamps) to the original Jupiter 2 prop from the ‘60s. BUT, yes, there are still 8 LEDs lit at a time, 2 each in four quadrants, paired together, “rotating” in a counter-clockwise (facing from the bottom) fashion. Given the rise and fall times of LEDs (much faster to light than old incandescent lamps) having pairs of LEDs together in each of four quadrants, “rotating”, actually looks more like the original prop that if the LEDs were lit singularly like the original incandescent lamps (definitely true on the small 12” Polar Lights Jupiter 2)._

_NOTE 2: “Rotation” of the auction item IS counter-clockwise (while facing the bottom) Yes by all arguments (most scenes) the lights should be “rotating” clockwise while facing the bottom, however the full size mock up rotated counter-clockwise facing the bottom, and YES there were a few rare in flight scenes with a counter-clockwise “rotating” effect!_

_NOTE 3: Designed so that YES you can use the Lower Deck !!! _

_NOTE 4: Uses standard-normal-everyday 9v battery for simplicity !!!_

_NOTE 5: The plastic fusion core casting pictured is not included._

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lost-in-Space-Jupiter-2-Polar-Lights-LED-Fusion-Core_W0QQitemZ7535071122QQcategoryZ4660QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

